# New Stamp



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2009)

New Stamp ....

[font=&quot] [/font]
The Postal Services created a stamp with a picture of     President Obama. 

The stamp was not sticking to envelopes. 

This enraged the President, who demanded a full     investigation. 

After a month of testing and $1.73 million in congressional     spending, a special Presidential commission presented the following     findings:
The stamp is in perfect order.
There is nothing wrong with the adhesive. 
 *


    90% of the people were spitting on the Wrong side.*


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 17, 2009)

Hahaha, love it.


----------



## alx (Nov 17, 2009)

Dang-its getting rough out there...


----------



## hoser (Nov 17, 2009)

ROFL!
geez....I can relate to that, my man.


----------



## meateater (Nov 18, 2009)

I was wetting mine differently.


----------



## cruizer (Nov 18, 2009)

That was great!!!!!!!!!! I'm with meateater. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rod guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Indeed!!!!


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll join the "I would have used something else" group.

LOL 

Of course by the time he is done I wont be able to afford the 42 cents "change" that it costs to buy that stamp.


----------



## markmcrae (Nov 19, 2009)

HaHa I Love It.


----------

